# Zorro singing to the girls!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am sorry but I find Zorro to be very girly sounding when he flirts. I just had to put this video up. :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That was funny! He does sound kind of "girly"!  :ROFL:

He's very handsome though!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Girly but gorgous!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 

AHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a handsome boy.....at least he somewhat sounds like a buck....my 2 sound like porky pig from bugs bunny! :ROFL:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

:ROFL: That's so funny! He sounds like an owl on crack or something! Lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

he is trying to be a man ..................................his poor little voice hasn't went through the change yet :dance: :dance: :dance: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I was playing your video and had the volume turned way up and my daughter came out and said "Mom Rocky's hollering at the does again" LOL I had to laugh because he sounds just like my buck with that high pitched tone. And my boys have been hollering all week at my does. It is rutt Season for sure. Can't you smell it in the air... :roll: 
Nice looking boys by the way! :thumbup:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Good grief! He sounds like a chicken! Poor frustrated boy! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 
Candy


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:ROFL: Thanks for the laugh-had to bring my DH in to see and hear it. :ROFL: Oh, the frustration he is going through!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol Yes Zorro is very frustrated. He was really mad when Bambi got to breed one of the girls instead of him! How dare he?!?! Don't worry, Zorro is going to get my LaMancha come October.... he just needs to wait a little longer. :ROFL: She was actually on the other side of the fence because she is going into heat. She's all black so its hard to see her in the shadows.

Oh yes... the smell is terrible. And cleaning the buck stall......


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Runaround thanks for sharing that!! We have a two yr old Boer buck here and the high pitched "Whoowoo" part is how he sounds!!
Zorro dont you get discouraged now, you sound great you da man! :thumb:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That is too funny. Hahahaha Mine aren't too bucky yet. Don't know what the hold up is.


----------

